# Disapearing drawing in SU



## garywayne (2 Jun 2008)

Hi.

Heres one for all you Su bods.

Whilst playing with my coffee table legs, I noticed when I either turned the model, or zoomed in I lost part of or all of what I was trying to get a closeup of. 

Heres a couple of pics:-

This is before I turned the model.





[/img]

This is after I had turned the model.




[/img]

Notice the top of the leg is missing.

Well what do you say to that. 
All I can think of is it has something to with being close to the camera.

suggestions anyone.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Jun 2008)

Gary, it is called clipping. It is happening in your model because you have some stray geometry a long way from the origin. That geometry makes the model seem very large and the part you're looking at very small. If you click on Zoom Extents you'll see that your entire model appears to disappear.

I had to fix that in your model (sorry I forgot to mention it) before I could work on it to make the example I sent you. The way to fix it is to zoom in on just the leg and the dimensions. Basically, the view you posted earlier. Then hit Ctrl+A to select all. With the Shift key held down, use the Selection tool, drag a left to right selection box around the part you want to keep. That will deselect that geometry. Hit Delete to get rid of the rest. You may need to explode a few times because, if I recall, you have some nested component/groups stuff going on. (You shouldn't do that normally) It may be that the geometry you need to get rid of is hidden so turn on Hidden Geometry before doing this.

I'll look and see if I still have your original file and see if I can locate the errant geometry for you.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Jun 2008)

Here we go. I don't know how you managed this. I ended up exploding the component and groups you had made before this would show up. At the bottom, the cluster of dimensions also includes the geometry. The dimensions at the top are what's causing the problem. There are two dimensions there.


----------



## garywayne (2 Jun 2008)

Thanks for coming back to me so quick on this Dave.

You said:-


> hit Ctrl+A to select all. With the Shift key held down, use the Selection tool, drag a left to right selection box around the part you want to keep. That will deselect that geometry. Hit Delete to get rid of the rest.



When I used the Selection tool and dragged a left to right selection box around the part I wanted to keep. That part stayed highlighted, and the rest reverted back to normal. And when I hit the "delete" button, the bit I wanted to keep, disappeared. What am I doing wrong?

I have deleted the unwanted bits from the distance, all is ok now. Thank you.
I would still like to know what I am doing wrong in your opinion.

I believe the reason for all this is, when I first started I used the "scale" tool to scale the model up by 1000, and when I tried to scale back down it all went wrong


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Jun 2008)

Ah ha! The light comes on.

When you scaled back down you didn't select every thing so some of the dimensions stayed out in space.

Regarding the select tool, I think you missed the part about holding Shift while dragging the selection box. Shift toggles the selection. If something is selected and you click on it with Shift+Select, that something is deselected. If it wasn't already selected, it will be selected.

So, again, Ctrl+A selects all. Shift+Select and drag a box around what you want to keep deselects that stuff. Then Delete gets rid of the selected stuff.


----------



## garywayne (2 Jun 2008)

Thanks Dave.  

One other thing. Again.

How can I dome/round over the faces of the circular bits on the rail and feet?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Jun 2008)

I'd make those parts separately. Make a sphere and use the scale tool to pull them into ellipsoidal shapes. Then move them into place.


----------



## garywayne (2 Jun 2008)

Ok. I thought there was a way of pulling the faces out.

All the best Dave.

Gary.


----------

